# Cleaning the face - struggles



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Any tips on getting into a better routine in order to clean the eyes/face daily? More often than not, it's a battle of wills between Lincoln (17 weeks) and I. He doesn't seem to mind combing too much, but he just wants to nip (the combs or me) or growl many of the times I am trying to clean his face. 

I try giving treats, distract, etc. I am afraid he is learning to hate it because he has to be restrained in my arms since he isn't always willing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

TamaraCamera said:


> Any tips on getting into a better routine in order to clean the eyes/face daily? More often than not, it's a battle of wills between Lincoln (17 weeks) and I. He doesn't seem to mind combing too much, but he just wants to nip (the combs or me) or growl many of the times I am trying to clean his face.
> 
> I try giving treats, distract, etc. I am afraid he is learning to hate it because he has to be restrained in my arms since he isn't always willing.
> 
> Thanks!


I think restraining him might be adding to the problem. I find that with this breed in particular you have to be more patient and coax them to go along with the process. I can now wash and comb Ruby's face and chin and give her a treat at the end but in the beginning I had to do only one tiny gesture and stop and praise and treat and repeat. Sometimes I could only do one little wipe and then take a break but the trust has built up. This is very diferent than with our Cairns where I just grabbed their face and got it done and gave a treat and they put up with me being in charge. These little Havanese don't like to be out of control for even a second.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is much more cooperative with face and eye washing if I get her up high to do it. I put a towel on the washing machine and put her on it. I think she knows she can't escape me from up there and just lets me do what I have to do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eveningpiper said:


> I think restraining him might be adding to the problem. I find that with this breed in particular you have to be more patient and coax them to go along with the process.


I don't know that it's "this breed". I think it's more some individuals, and also how much time the breeders put into early handling/grooming routines. I have three, two related, one not. NONE of them have been a problem when it comes to general grooming, face washing, butt baths or entire baths.

One (Kodi) was difficult in terms of nail trimming for a long time, but with him, I know it started with me not knowing what I was doing, and then him getting traumatized at the vet's office over it. (not my current vet) It took a long time with a patient, experienced groomer, who could get it done gently and quickly before he started to accept it without fear. But then, I know LOTS of dogs of LOTS of breeds who hate nail trimming.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I don't know that it's "this breed". I think it's more some individuals, and also how much time the breeders put into early handling/grooming routines. I have three, two related, one not. NONE of them have been a problem when it comes to general grooming, face washing, butt baths or entire baths.
> 
> One (Kodi) was difficult in terms of nail trimming for a long time, but with him, I know it started with me not knowing what I was doing, and then him getting traumatized at the vet's office over it. (not my current vet) It took a long time with a patient, experienced groomer, who could get it done gently and quickly before he started to accept it without fear. But then, I know LOTS of dogs of LOTS of breeds who hate nail trimming.


I think you hit the nail on the head here! Initially, we got into a groove with it and he didn't seem to mind so much. Somewhere along the way, we took a wrong turn and I think I made it worse by trying to just keep at it. So now whenever I touch him, he thinks I am going to go after his face to clean it!

I will back up a bunch and start slowly again....and ignore the messy face as we try to retrain!


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is much more cooperative with face and eye washing if I get her up high to do it. I put a towel on the washing machine and put her on it. I think she knows she can't escape me from up there and just lets me do what I have to do.


Funny you should say that - that is where I had been doing the grooming - just like that. But then after awhile, when I would try and take him down, he seemed nervous and would growl a bit, as if to say "Don't take me down from here." We've had some issues with resource guarding starting, with toys and even picking him up, so I stopped doing it on the washer. Not sure if I should go back to that or not though!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here! Initially, we got into a groove with it and he didn't seem to mind so much. Somewhere along the way, we took a wrong turn and I think I made it worse by trying to just keep at it. So now whenever I touch him, he thinks I am going to go after his face to clean it!
> 
> I will back up a bunch and start slowly again....and ignore the messy face as we try to retrain!


I don't know that I'd ignore the messy face... I'd use it as an opportunity to do multiple, short sessions, very gently, with a wash cloth every day until he is accepting it again.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie did not appreciate me washing her face after meals either. For her, I get the towel and 2 treats. I call her to me with one treat and praise, then I wipe her face (started very gently and just touching her and built up from there). Then lot of praise and the other treat. I make her walk forward to get the 2nd treat, I don't go to her. I also want all 4 feet to stay in place while I'm wiping which she now does but I put my hand behind her head when I wipe with the other and she tips her nose up in the air and leans back fairly firmly against my hand but she doesn't move her feet. I don't want her to think it's OK to back away while I'm wiping.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker loves face washing and eye cleaning. Loves brushing too except when you get to a tangle at the rear end and under the belly. Once the hair is tangle free he will just lay and enjoy the brushing and his treats.


----------



## tarcsr (May 2, 2016)

Just browsing through older posts looking for information about how to keep Bandit's eyes clean. This is some good food for thought. I'm definitely going to try the 2 treat method, 1 to start and 1 to finish. He does love his treats. I've been trying to wash the tear stains with a warm wash cloth every day but he really puts up a fight. I can never get them as clean as the groomer does. He likes to play with the wash cloth, so I can sometimes just rub it gently all over his face and he lets me because it's fun, but he won't sit still to let me clean.


----------

